# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Lineolated Parakeet

## NoAngeL

Το Lineolated Parakeet, ή αλλιώς Linnie, κατάγεται από την Νότια και Κεντρική Αμερική. Το μέγεθος του κυμαίνεται στα 16-17 εκατοστά. Θεωρούνται πολύ φιλικά και εύκολα στην φροντίδα και την αναπαραγωγή. 
Ο πιο συνήθης χρωματισμός τους είναι πράσινος αλλά συναντούμε και μεταλλάξεις όπως μπλε (Cobalt και Blue Olive), τυρκουαζ, μωβ, lutino και cremino.
Τα linnies ήρθαν στην Ευρώπη την δεκαετία του '70. Μεγάλο πληθυσμό συναντάμε στην Γερμανία, το Βέλγιο και την Ολλανδία. Από τότε που εμφανίστηκαν και οι διάφορες χρωματικές μεταλλάξεις κίνησαν το ενδιαφέρον συλλεκτών αλλά και διαδόθηκαν στην αγορά. Τα linnie με πράσινο χρωματισμό σταμάτησαν να πωλούνται όπως πριν όμως είναι το ίδιο όμορφα και θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιούνται για μια σωστή αναπαραγωγή. Οι πρώτες μεταλλάξεις που προήλθαν από την Ευρώπη είναι το τυρκουαζ και το lutino.
Μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια η ράτσα αυτή έχει γίνει γνωστή και διαδεδομένη στην Αμερική αλλά και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι μπορεί να γίνει διαχωρισμός φύλου υποστηρίζοντας πως τα θηλυκά έχουν λιγότερο έντονα μαύρα σημάδια (στις άκρες των φτερών) στην μέση τους ενώ τα αρσενικά έχουν περισσότερο μαύρο στα φτερά της ουράς. Παρ'ολ'αυτά η εξέταση DNA είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος να προβλεφθεί το φύλο.
Εμφανισιακά μοιάζουν αρκετά με parrotlet. Ένα πολύ ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό τους είναι πως η στάση του σώματος τους δεν είναι όρθια όπως των περισσότερων παπαγάλων αλλά στέκονται προς τα εμπρός σε γωνία 45 μοιρών.
Τα linnies ζουν και μεγαλώνουν σε κοπάδια και μπορούν να φτάσουν και τα 60 γραμμάρια ζώντας στην φύση. Χρειάζονται αρκετή άσκηση, συνεπώς μεγαλύτερο κλουβί απ'ότι άλλοι μικροί παπαγάλοι. Τους αρέσει να παίζουν με σχοινιά, κούνιες, σκάλες, τα παιχνίδια που μπορούν να κρατήσουν με το πόδι τους και φυσικά αυτά που δαγκώνουν με το ράμφος τους αν και δεν έχουν δυνατό δάγκωμα.
Σε μερικά linnies, όταν τρομάζουν, παρατηρούμε ένα ιδιόρρυθμο τρέμουλο. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή στην φύση (ο κλασσικός πράσινος χρωματισμός) προσπαθούν να καμουφλαριστούν και να εναρμονιστούν με τα φύλλα των δέντρων μέσα στα οποία κρύβονται.
Σε γενικές γραμμές έχουν πολύ καλό χαρακτήρα και δεν είναι κτητικά, εκτός από κάποια αρσενικά γύρω από το κλουβί τους την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής. Είναι πολύ κοινωνικά και αποτελούν καλή παρέα έξω από το κλουβί αλλά και μόνα τους περνούν καλά παρέα με τα παιχνίδια τους. Τα πάνε πολύ καλά με άλλα είδη όπως οι παπαγάλοι Bourke και τα καναρίνια και μπορούν να συμβιώσουν μαζί τους σε κλούβα.
Τα ήμερα linnies μπορούν να μάθουν να μιλούν από την ηλικία των έξι εβδομάδων. Τα αρσενικά φαίνεται να είναι καλύτεροι ομιλητές. Μπορούν να μιμηθούν γέλια και σφυρίγματα και έχουν μελωδικά καλέσματα. Είναι ήσυχα συγκριτικά με τους περισσότερους παπαγάλους κάτι που τα κάνει ιδανικά πουλιά για διαμέρισμα. 
Για μικρά πουλάκια έχουν πολύ καλή όρεξη και η διατροφή τους περιλαμβάνει σπόρους και ξηρή τροφή για μικρούς παπαγάλους, λαχανικά και φρούτα, φύτρες, μαγειρεμένο ρύζι, φασόλια, μακαρόνια κλπ. Επίσης, προερχόμενα από ζεστά κλίματα, λατρεύουν την ώρα του μπάνιου είτε με ψεκασμό είτε σε μπανιέρα! Τους αρέσει να κάθονται ανάποδα την ώρα που τα ψεκάζουν με νερό και να απλώνουν τα φτερά τους προσπαθώντας να μην αφήσουν ούτε σταγόνα να πάει χαμένη. 



Όσον αφορά την αναπαραγωγή γεννούν, κατά μέσο όρο, 3-5 αυγά και καταφέρνουν να μεγαλώσουν επιτυχώς 2-3 νεοσσούς εκ των οποίον μόνο τον έναν κρατούν στην "αγέλη" τους. Επομένως, για να αυξηθεί η αναπαραγωγή συνίστανται θετοί γονείς (Bourke parrots) ή τάισμα στο χέρι.



- Αυτές είναι μερικές από τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα σε site, forum και άρθρα κάνοντας μια μίνι έρευνα γι'αυτά τα υπέροχα παπαγαλάκια. Όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ή έχει προσωπική πείρα είναι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτος να συμπληρώσει ή να διορθώσει! Ελπίζω να είναι σωστός ο τρόπος παρουσίασης. -

----------


## kdionisios

Απο μικρη εμπειρια που εχω απο αυτα τα πουλακια θα πω οτι ειναι (για τα δικα μου δεδομενα) απο τα πιο καταλληλα ειδη για να ζησει μεσα σε διαμερισμα. Ειναι πολυ χαριτωμενα πουλακια! Το μεγεθος τους ειναι μικρο ( σχεδον διπλασιο απο ενα parrotlet) γεγονος που τα κανει ευκολα στον χειρισμο! Ειναι απιστευτα ησυχα! Ενα ζευγαρι Budgies που ειχα εκανε περισσοτερη φασαρια απο τα linies μου. Βγαζουν κατι περιεργους ηχους καθολου ενοχλητικους   ( κατα την δικη μου γνωμη). 
Δυστυχως εγω τα δικα μου δυσκολευομαι πολυ να τα κανω να δεχτουν φρουτα και λαχανικα.
Τα ματια τους ειναι πολυ χαριτωμενα γιατι ειναι μεγαλουτσικα για το μεγεθος του πουλιου.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια!
δεν εχω δει δυστοιχος απο κοντα...

αυτο το ειδος ή οι παπαγαλοι του μπρουκ(ή και τα δυο!) θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να ενταχτουν στη παρεα μου...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Διονύση δεν θυμάμαι να μας τα έχεις παρουσιάσει.Αν όχι αν θες με χαρά θα τα βλέπαμε να τα καμαρώσουμε.*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφα παπαγαλάκια,ήσυχα αλλά και δυσεύρετα,μόνο μια φορά βρήκα τυχαία.

Μου αρέσουν γιατί μου θυμίζουν κάπως τα παρροτλετ.

----------


## kdionisios

> *Διονύση δεν θυμάμαι να μας τα έχεις παρουσιάσει.Αν όχι αν θες με χαρά θα τα βλέπαμε να τα καμαρώσουμε.*


Kωστα ειναι το δευτερο "ζευγαρακι" ( δεν γνωριζω ακομη το φυλλο τους, σε λιγες ημερες θα στειλω φτερα για dna test). Το πρωτο , δυστυχως το εχασα απο μια μεγαλη ατυχια :Ashamed0001: 
Μολις φτιαξει λιγο ο καιρος θα σας τα παρουσιασω με μεγαλη μου χαρα. Τα εχω εξω στο μπαλκονι καλυμενα για  προστασια και σε αυτη την φαση δεν θελω να τα ενοχλω. :winky:

----------


## zack27

Πολυ ομορφα αναμφιβολα!!!

----------


## -vaso-

Ναι όντως είναι πολύ όμορφα!!!Μου φαίνεται ότι είχα δει σε ένα pet ένα ζευγάρι πριν καιρό αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τέτοιο.Ήταν γαλάζια, αλλά ρε παιδιά ήταν αρκετά μικρά σε μέγεθος!Πιο μικρά από 16-17 εκατοστά που είπε η Αλέξία.Σκεφτήτε ότι επειδή δεν ήξερα τότε, νόμισα ότι ήταν Parrotlet.Αλλά φυσικά δεν ήταν...Ρώτησα και στο μαγαζί αλλά δεν ήξεραν....Είναι σαν κοκατίλ στο μέγεθος του σώματος???

----------


## NoAngeL

Βάσω κι εγώ σε βιντεάκια που έχω δει φαίνονται πολύ μικρούλια. 16 εκατοστά μαζί με την ουρά ήταν το μέγεθος που βρήκα σε σχετικά άρθρα.

----------


## kdionisios

> Ναι όντως είναι πολύ όμορφα!!!Μου φαίνεται ότι είχα δει σε ένα pet ένα ζευγάρι πριν καιρό αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τέτοιο.Ήταν γαλάζια, αλλά ρε παιδιά ήταν αρκετά μικρά σε μέγεθος!Πιο μικρά από 16-17 εκατοστά που είπε η Αλέξία.Σκεφτήτε ότι επειδή δεν ήξερα τότε, νόμισα ότι ήταν Parrotlet.Αλλά φυσικά δεν ήταν...Ρώτησα και στο μαγαζί αλλά δεν ήξεραν....Είναι σαν κοκατίλ στο μέγεθος του σώματος???


Ειναι σχεδον διπλασια σε μεγεθος απο τα parrotlet.Ειναι πιο ογκωδη πουλακια!

----------


## -vaso-

> Ειναι σχεδον διπλασια σε μεγεθος απο τα parrotlet.Ειναι πιο ογκωδη πουλακια!


Ααααα,είναι δηλαδή σαν τα lovebirds περίπου???Συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω γιατί που ξέρετε το μέλλον τι επιφυλάσει..Και δεν θα ήθελα πολύ μικρά!!!

----------


## kdionisios

> Ααααα,είναι δηλαδή σαν τα lovebirds περίπου???Συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω γιατί που ξέρετε το μέλλον τι επιφυλάσει..Και δεν θα ήθελα πολύ μικρά!!!


 Φαντασου ενα πουλακι  το οποιου το μεγεθος ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο lovebird και μικροτερο απο cockatiel. Ελπιζω ετσι να μπορεσεις να δημιουργησεις μια εικονα για το μεγεθος των linies! :winky:

----------


## -vaso-

> Φαντασου ενα πουλακι  το οποιου το μεγεθος ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο lovebird και μικροτερο απο cockatiel. Ελπιζω ετσι να μπορεσεις να δημιουργησεις μια εικονα για το μεγεθος των linies!


Πόσα εκατοστά ακριβώς έχουν διαφορά με το καθένα????Χαχαχαχαχα πλάκα κάνω φυσικά!!!Με κάλυψες πλήρως!Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## giotakismille

ποια ειναι περιπου η τιμη τους?

----------


## maceee

ΝΑ προσθεσω κι αγω την δικη μου εμπειρια μιας και εχω ενα ζευγαρι παραπανω απο χρονο και τωρα μαλιστα καθονται και σε αυγα.
Ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερα απο τα Parrotlets, και ειναι το μονο στο οποιο μοιαζουν.
ΚΑτα τα αλλα ειναι παρα ΠΟΛΥ ησυχα πουλια.

Οσο για τιμη περιπου 50Ε απο εκτροφεα, 80Ε απο pet shop

----------


## daras

πολυ ομορφα φαινονται!!!
μακαρι ολοι οι εχοντες να επιχειρησουν αναπαραγωγη και να διαδοθουν και στη χωρα μας.

----------


## ria

εχει ενας γνωστος μου 2 ζευγαρακια ειναι αξιαγαπητα πουλια και ισα που ακουγονται...ισως μιας και πραγματοποιεις αναπαραγωγη να ανοιγες ενα θεματακι να μας πεις λιγα λογια για διατροφικη προετοιμασια κτλ..μιας και δεν εχουν πολλοι το συγκεκριμενο ειδος!!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Είναι σπάνιο είδος στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς. Όμως θα ήθελα να έβρισκα κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον.

----------


## kilias

Εκει που καθομουν σήμερα στο εξοχικό ακούω έναν περίεργο ήχο από πουλί που δεν έχω ξανακούσει.
Κοιτάω από εδώ, κοιτάω από εκει και είναι δίπλα σε ένα μεγάλο παρατημένο κλουβι που έχω στην αυλή ένα παπαγαλάκι.
Παίρνω λίγα σπόρια στο χέρι και το πλησιάζω σιγά σιγά, έφτασα στα 20 εκατοστά από αυτό και τότε περπατούσε να πάει από την άλλη. Εύκολα το έπιασα και το έβαλα σε ένα μικρο κλουβάκι που έχω(μέχρι να φέρω μεγάλο).
Ψάχνοντας στο Internet βρήκα τελικά ότι είναι Lineolated Parakeet!
Έιναι πολυ ήμερο και προς το παρών ξεκουράζεται  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:   :Happy:

----------

